

Is It A Condom Or An Android Phone? - daegloe
http://articles.businessinsider.com/2012-03-26/tech/31238888_1_android-phone-condom-crm

======
joejohnson
Previous submissions on this exact topic:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3760753>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3758984>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3764040>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3760220>

------
benbjohnson
This is a surprisingly difficult game.

